# Do not drink coffee and plow !



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Again, do not drink coffee and drive at least in kalifornia, or you may be charged with a felony. I would like to know the outcome of this case.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/24/california-dui-caffeine-lawsuit-solano-county

So whats next ??? Smoking ???

No Red Bulls ??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Do they have decent coffee in California or is it all that yuppie s&$t!?
Do they even get snow?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I heard Ontario follows what Cali folks do ??? Just rumors but...who knows


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> Do they have decent coffee in California or is it all that yuppie s&$t!?
> Do they even get snow?


IN the mountains they get feet of snow


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Do they have decent coffee in California or is it all that yuppie s&$t!?
> Do they even get snow?


Any place that has a Tim Horton's has decent coffee


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

They import their coffee, Tim Horton's, starbucks, bigb, 7-11, costco, sams, heck....they have it all. 

but they are dealers need to be put outta bussiness.


----------



## robber27 (Oct 29, 2012)

This may just be the most stupid thing I've read all month! Definitely a California thing here haha.... my 2 cents is there can't be any legal ground to stand on, seriously now we can't drink caffeine and operate motor vehicles? If that's the case then I'm screwed, coffee is what keeps my plow truck moving sometimes!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Shcwab was driving home from work when he was pulled over by an agent from the California department of alcoholic beverage control, who was driving an unmarked vehicle. The agent said Schwab had cut her off and was driving erratically.

This is a case of a agent being pissed off at him and the agent trumped up charges to get back at him.

Hopefully he sues that agent.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

That was my thought as I read the article. At least that is how it was written. 

But none the less...he is having to jump through hoops due to anothers wants. Sad no doubt. 

I would guess he has grounds to pursue a suit. Not being one to do such a thing, but in this case it is a power trip and he should not be allowed to abuse his position. So I am for the driver all the way.

As for the coffee...is goes to show you can be railroaded by someone in power.

A friend of mine who owns a tree service was driving to my place to help take down some trees. Was pulled over and ticketed for not having a breakaway hooked up, an extinguisher, and a bulb out. It was going to cost him $ 1800.00. Allen Park, Mi police force IMO is trying to make money through handing out tickets.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Was pulled over and ticketed for not having a breakaway hooked up, an extinguisher, and a bulb out. It was going to cost him $ 1800.00. Allen Park, Mi police force IMO is trying to make money throughhanding out tickets.

Because having the proper DOT items in your truck aren't required in Michigan now?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

On a Call said:


> That was my thought as I read the article. At least that is how it was written.
> 
> But none the less...he is having to jump through hoops due to anothers wants. Sad no doubt.
> 
> ...


If he was driving crazy they should of just ticketed him for that, You don't have to drugged or drunken up to have road rage,


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

When towing the cops always got one eye on you. I just got a ticket for not having a chain on the excavator bucket. Cost me $650.00. I been donating to the PD every year I can remember even when things were a little slow, The Sargent called me for my donation I told him I already donated.

The cop is just a blob of fat and gets hurt all the time. When he come back to work he was writing tickets like crazy, This went on for about 2 weeks than he disappeared.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

FredG said:


> If he was driving crazy they should of just ticketed him for that, You don't have to drugged or drunken up to have road rage,


That's what I was wondering. Why not just ticket him for improper passing? If she couldn't do it, she coil have called a black and white in, and had them issue it.

Ha ha! Black and white....I'm a F O G


----------

